# Error building Datagrip



## oldmanshouse (Apr 8, 2022)

Hi,

I am trying to install databases/jetbrains-datagrip from ports.
The installation fails with the following error message:

```
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/databases/jetbrains-datagrip/work/stage/usr/local/share/datagrip/lib/build-marker-DB-213.5744.178:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/jetbrains-datagrip
```
The build-marker that actually was created is: /usr/ports/databases/jetbrains-datagrip/work/stage/usr/local/share/datagrip/lib/build-marker-DB-213.6777.22

Is there a way around this obstacle?


----------



## jbo (Apr 8, 2022)

Hello & welcome to this FreeBSD forum!

I've posted a bug report on that two days ago: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=263103
Someone has posted a patch there too that is working. Apply this before building and you should be good:

```
diff --git a/databases/jetbrains-datagrip/pkg-plist b/databases/jetbrains-datagrip/pkg-plist
index 3942a9beedd8..6d92edc1ced6 100644
--- a/databases/jetbrains-datagrip/pkg-plist
+++ b/databases/jetbrains-datagrip/pkg-plist
@@ -28,7 +28,7 @@ share/applications/datagrip.desktop
 %%DATADIR%%/lib/asm-util-7.1.jar
 %%DATADIR%%/lib/async-profiler.jar
 %%DATADIR%%/lib/bootstrap.jar
-%%DATADIR%%/lib/build-marker-DB-213.5744.178
+%%DATADIR%%/lib/build-marker-DB-213.6777.22
 %%DATADIR%%/lib/byte-buddy-agent.jar
 %%DATADIR%%/lib/cds/classesLogAgent.jar
 %%DATADIR%%/lib/classpath.txt
```


----------



## reddy (Apr 8, 2022)

This is super interesting, I wasn't aware that JetBrains' IDEs could be ported to FreeBSD. I've just taken a look and apparently some ports even already exist. My main IDE is JetBrain Rider but it depends on the .NET Core Framework which is not available for FreeBSD yet (work on the port is in progress). As soon as official support lands, I'll definitely look into porting Rider. 

jbodenmann  apart from this temporary build issue, are you facing FreeBSD related limitations/bugs with Datagrip or does everything work like a charm? Since all Jetbrain IDEs seems to be based on the same tech, this will give me solid clue on their stability on FreeBSD. Support for a decent .NET IDE is the main reason I've had to move my workstation to Linux, but I'd rather use the same OS for development and production (+ I miss many FreeBSD conveniences like jails, ZFS auto snapshots etc...).


----------



## jbo (Apr 8, 2022)

reddy said:


> _*jbodenmann*_ apart from this temporary build issue, are you facing FreeBSD related limitations/bugs with Datagrip or does everything work like a charm? Since all Jetbrain IDEs seems to be based on the same tech, this will give me solid clue on their stability on FreeBSD. Support for a decent .NET IDE is the main reason I've had to move my workstation to Linux, but I'd rather use the same OS for development and production (+ I miss many FreeBSD conveniences like jails, ZFS auto snapshots etc...).


The JetBrains tools I use are:

CLion (on a daily basis)
DataGrip (several times a month)
WebStorm
PhpStorm
IntelliJ
I use these tools both on Windows and FreeBSD. They are working well on both platforms. The problems I have with CLion are problems that are not specific to the platform I use it on (eg. not specific to FreeBSD) - just limitations of CLion as an application itself.
WebStorm, PhpStorm and Intellij I use rarely. That is: as least as possible because I don't like to work on web or Java stuff unless I absolutely have to - but they worked for me when I used them.

Given that Dimitry goes through the efforts of maintaining the ports you should be able to just install and test. What I mean to say is: They work, but I don't know whether you have requirements. I'm a C/C++ dev mostly focusing on embedded systems and sever-side applications.
As far as DataGrip goes, I only used it with SQLite, MySQL & Postgres. I have no experience how well it works with other Databases.

Unfortunately, I cannot provide any information on anything .NET related.


----------



## jbo (Apr 8, 2022)

oldmanshouse In the meantime the fix got committed & pushed, so you don't have to apply the patch I listed in my first post anymore. You should be able to just build it successfully out-of-the-box now: https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=df056fd2e3ef215b4c4d0a93e62d18f6f3b3cba0


----------



## oldmanshouse (Apr 8, 2022)

Awesome! 
It got installed now. Thanks!


----------

